# Shrunken Boots?



## catalyst (10 Jan 2010)

So a bit of an embarassing conundrum and am trying to find a solution before going to clothing stores........ Figured someone with  more field experience would have some advice: 

I was on a cadet FTX last december in Chilliwack where it poured all weekend..........saturday night as we were around the fire, my feet started to ache and by the end of the night, I was in a lot of pain. I chocked it up not wearing them since September and doing more physical activity than normal on the FTX.  I'm pretty physically active so it wasn't a shock to the system. 

The next day I couldn't get my feet in my boots. I tried everythign - icing them, re-lacing them, changing to a thinner sock........finally I managed to squeeze my feet in them without socks, and with liberal application of dishsoap.  When I got back to Victoria I realized that my feet were all bruised and still sore (and quite swollen - I could barely get my oxfords on the next day). 

I have never had a problem with my boots - have had them for 2.5 years and although I have issues doing them up to the top (thanks to a genetic issue with my legs, thanks mom!) they fit great and are comfortable. 

So after all this rambling: 

I know that boots can be moulded to one's feet with hot water or a heat source - but can they actually shrink? and if so, is it possible for them to be stretched back? and any thoughts on how to keep this from happening again?


----------



## Loachman (10 Jan 2010)

Did the boots shrink, or did your feet swell?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jan 2010)

Wet leather too close to the campfire will cause them to shrink, but I don't think they would have shrunk that much to cause injury. Anyway, if you haven't cooked the leather, you may be able to give them a real good soak until they are saturated, and then try wear them til dry. They MAY stretch back to fit you.


----------



## catalyst (10 Jan 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Did the boots shrink, or did your feet swell?



I'm not sure - the boots fit smaller now. 

I'm going to give them a good soak and hope they stretch back to the way they were....I am quite fond of them.


----------

